# Stinky Ears



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Dixie has some funky smelling ears!! haha.. It looks like she has a little bit of wax in them and I wanted to know if I can clean her ears and if so, what is the most gentle way of doing so?


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

A good way to start off would be to have a vet take a look at them, scope them, run a couple slides for mites if the debris looks suspicious, yeast, and bacteria. They can do an initial deep cleaning, and show you how to properly clean your dogs ears with solution that is appropriate for the problem (not all ear cleaners are equal, some are ototoxic, some are drying agents, etc...), and also prescribe any kind of antibiotic/antifungal for your dogs ears. 

Most vets will use a non ototoxic drying agent or emulsifier like Oticalm or Cerumene to break up the debris followed by a warm saline flush if necessary. Depending on what they find on an ear cytology they might prescribe a wide range of medications for the specific findings and severity. Always ask to be shown how to properly clean the ears, directions on the bottles, and directions given on the internet won't be as good as an old fashioned hands-on demonstration by a trained professional. 

Ear infections are very common in all dogs, so let your vet help you out and point you in the right direction. We can all offer our methods of cleaning, etc...but I don't think anyone can really tell you what to do since we don't know the nature of the ear infection, the state of your dogs inner ear anatomy, or the type of debris you're dealing with.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Is their ear wax supposed to be brown. Seiah's ears don't smell, but I was just wondering to be safe.


----------



## kellbell (Mar 14, 2005)

My chi Rex also has stinky ears, and they are getting dirty.... last time we went to the vet they said how clean they were, but now they seem so dirty....does this mean it is an ear infection???


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

kellbell said:


> My chi Rex also has stinky ears, and they are getting dirty.... last time we went to the vet they said how clean they were, but now they seem so dirty....does this mean it is an ear infection???


not necesarry. the only "real" way to know if it's an infection is to have the vet look at them and then look at the "gunk" under a slide to figure out what type of infection. my chiwi's ears are a little smelly but no dirt, discharge or redness is present so i was told to just keep an eye out for any changes. to keep them from getting dirty you should be cleaning them regularly, ask your vet how often he recommends, and what cleaner to use.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Ear infections and ear mites cause a dirty smelly ear. The normal little bit of what my vet insists on calling "puppy wax" is just a tiny amount and doesn't smell. I'd definitely make a vet appointment and find out for sure what the problem is and how to take care of it.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Seiah Bobo said:


> Is their ear wax supposed to be brown. Seiah's ears don't smell, but I was just wondering to be safe.


Cooper gets a brown waxy/dirty stuff in his ears. I hope it's normal??? Maybe I should be going to the vet too?


----------



## Stewart's Mom (Mar 28, 2005)

Stewart had problems with brown wax in his ears and my vet said he didn't see an infection but Stewie's ears were red. He gave me this liquid cleaner to put in his ears and told me how to "slosh" it and clean it out but Stewie usually shakes his head before I can do much. I do know it has cut down on the wax.

Take your little one to the vet to be safe - that would be my opinion.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget had brown ear wax in his outer ear and I asked my vett the last time I was in there how to clean them. He said to get some ear cleaner drops and drop a couple in amd then rub the ear for a few minutes and then let the dog shake his head and the wax will come out... the vet said this is a weekly thing that has to be down... 

I got some cleaner last week and I have cleaned his ears they looked really good for about a week and now it is time to clean them again.. Gadget doesn't llike it at all... he gets really mad when we put drops in his ears... boy... he is so stubborn sometimes... 
I wish he liked it as much as he likes to get his teeth brushed.... 

good luck....


----------



## sye (Feb 14, 2005)

it's possible she may have ear mites. i'd take her to the vet. if she does, then more than likely, he'll give you some tressaderm drops for the ears.


----------

